

HN: Launched my first Facebook application today - "Too Many Secrets"  - hnkevin

So I began playing with the Facebook API and wrote a novel application that I thought would be interesting. One can post anonymous secrets/thoughts and see other anonymous secrets from their friends.<p>For the nerds in the audience -- backend was written in Grails and hosted by Linode<p>have a gander -- http://apps.facebook.com/toomanysecrets/
======
dantheman
SETEC ASTRONOMY

~~~
hnkevin
My wife loves that movie something fierce hence the name.

